# Moscow Russia



## johnsemlak (Mar 11, 2005)

An English speaking group in Russia needs more gamers.

Our group is mixed nationality (currently American/Russian/Brazilian/Scottish/Aussie).

We primarily play D&D (currently in a FR campaign) but are open to other RPGs.  

We game once per week on the weekends.

Please either email me or respond to this thread if interested.

john dot semlak at gmail dot com


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 22, 2005)

bump


----------

